# OT- I still want one of these..



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not sure of the scale, nor am I sure about specifications, but I think I could get into some serious yard work with this:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f51_1323554593

Even if I just used it to spread bark, I could save a lot of wear and tear on my back. Of course I would have to find a trailer to haul this around, because I would have to share with my friends.

Fil


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too! Have you found out where we can get one? Size, it looks to be about 3 feet high to the top of the roof.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice!! Would make yard work more fun for sure!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too I want one. even though I got a 1:1 size. Would be fun to play with. 

There was a guy a few years back at one of Dan Hoag's open house that had smaller toys like that. He had a front end loader and a dump truck. Both had sound cards with all the appropriate noises . 

I got a garden tractor I wonder if I could build one. NO NO I don't need another project 

JJ


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi.

Well you could try for one of these - very similar?

http://en.liebherr-club.com/video/liebherr-l574-graupner-rc-construction-equipment-3608 


or this

http://www.frtrains.com/videos/video/-_hjj5cdvXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player, they are a (French) shop , 

and this is the (makers) 'club' http://en.liebherr-club.com/models


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

After going to the 'club' site, it looks that these models are all in the 1/14, 1/15th scale range. 
I couldn't figure out if these were all custom made, or kits? Any one know? 

Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a website I found that sells RC construction models. 
http://www.gardentrucking.com/index.tpl?cart=13236221163575459 

You too can own your own front end loader for the low low price of $5250.00 in kit form. If you wish to have it assembled it's only another $850.00! 
http://www.gardentrucking.com/produ...ucts&Titlesumm=t&Titlesort=1&eqSKUdatarq=3103 

Makes trains look cheap! 

Craig


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive, to say the least !


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks much bigger than 1:14th scale to me


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am telling you, I could really get into trouble with some of these... 

I like the CAT 966, though (GBA! GBA!), I wonder if it is more reliable than the Liebherr? Just the same, anyone have any idea on operating times or weight? 

Fil 

GBA! = God Bless America!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I read on one website that they weigh around 15-17lbs, and have about an hour or so of run time. Don't quote me on it though! 
Did anyone see the rest of the equipment listed on the garden trucking webpage? Lots of really neat heavy equipment! 

Craig


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

They weight around 25 lbs.... See the specs here...http://www.frtrains.com/videos/vide...ata_player

and...I've been dreaming all day about using one of these to move topsoil around my GRR....and now I learn they only run for an hour...so much for my dream...


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 11 Dec 2011 07:34 PM 
They weight around 25 lbs.... See the specs here...http://www.frtrains.com/videos/vide...ata_player

and...I've been dreaming all day about using one of these to move topsoil around my GRR....and now I learn they only run for an hour...so much for my dream... 


The CAT front end loader is 17 lbs. "Sold as a kit that can be assembled by the novice but might tae 50 hours to build. The more advanced builder will find the fit and finish to be top shelf and a comfortable challenge. This is a big model at 24" long, 8-1/4" wide and 9-3/4" tall and you wont believe it weight of 17lbs. This kit has everything that the big machine has. The Goodyear tires are rim locked, this means when you go into a pile of dirt and spin the tire they don't spin on the rims. This wheel loader has the power to keep digging. The hydraulic system has enough brake out power (175 psi) to get a full bucket of rock and lift it with ease."
http://www.gardentrucking.com/cat966.tpl?cart=13236221163575459

Still quite a bit of weight to these machines. I wonder if anyone scratchbuilds them?

Craig


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I suppose some enterprizing soul could probably kitbash one from a Bobcat to make a really serious RC excavator. That's truly beyond my own skill level, though. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoever makes this model should do a snow blower attachment for it. That would boost serious sales.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...these things fascinate me. The one in the first video is a 1/4th scale version. The subsequent ones are 1/15th scale.

Here's a video of the 1/4 scale one. You can get a better idea of it's size.


1/4th scale loader 

Now...turns out they are used to plow snow. Check this out.

Plowing snow 

Oh...and if you expand the text below the snow plowing video...you'll find

Liebherr 576 Wheel Loader 

Length: 2.35 m
Width: 0.76 m
Height: 0.91m
Weight: 420kg

WOOOOOOOOOFFFFFF....1000 lbs it weighs!!!!!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay if the 1/15 scale CAT model costs $5000 in kit form, I wonder how much the 1/4th scale one costs in kit form.... 
If someone can make it 1/15, it shouldn't be that much harder to make one in 1/29, right? LOL 
Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Now here's a model! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2akOwFzPAQ&feature=related 

Check out this one too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHzRnQHBKCw&feature=related
Strong enough to support a grown man. WOW!

Craig


----------

